
A Bitcoin conference has stopped taking Bitcoin payments because they don't work - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/10/bitcoin-conference-stops-accepting-cryptocurrency-payments.html
======
QAPereo
I think Bitcoin is pretty broken at this point, but this article vs. the
headline is absolutely atrocious.

 _The North American Bitcoin Conference, held in Miami next week, said it has
stopped accepting last-minute ticket payments in bitcoin_

...Well yeah, of course.

 _" We have, and always will, accept cryptocurrencies for our conferences, up
to fourteen days before the event," the organizers wrote. "However, due to the
manual inputting of data in our ticketing platforms when paid in
cryptocurrencies, we decided to shut down bitcoin payments for last minute
sales due to print deadlines."_

What the shit, this is a non-story in a space with plenty of genuinely
positive and negative stories to tell. What is the deal with CNBC?

